
Are Your "Secret Questions" Too Easily Answered? - peter123
http://www.technologyreview.com/web/22662/
======
russell
My problem with secret questions is that I dont have a ready answer for a lot
of them. What is your pet's name? None, my SO is allergic to them? Who was
your favorite elementary school teacher? She was old and ugly and wore see
through blouses, but I can't remember her name. It was a long time ago. Maybe
if we could make up the questions too, it would help. What is your SO's
daughter's married name? Whatizname. No, no. I just went to their wedding.
It'll come to me.

